# New S-7 Brick Tires By An Old Manufacturer?



## GTs58 (Feb 23, 2020)

I have a set of old Fong branded brick tread tires that came on my 58 Corvette that I picked up in 2008. A short time later I started looking for these tires when I acquired a few other middleweights but they were no where to be found and my only option then for tires were the Kenda's and CST's. Now we have the Westwind repops with what looks like a recent price increase. I found these and I'm going to get a set to check out the quality. Made by Duro, an offshoot of Fong.

Has anyone here already checked these out?


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 23, 2020)

I could use a set of these for my 64 Typhoon, let me know what you think of them!


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Feb 23, 2020)

I put a set of the actual Fong branded brick tread tires on my  green 5 speed Jag in 2009. I got them from an eBay vendor who was located in Colorado at the time. I wish I could remember his name!!

He had the ID that had the word  lowrider in it, I believe.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 23, 2020)

Schwinndemonium said:


> I put a set of the actual Fong branded brick tread tires on my  green 5 speed Jag in 2009. I got them from an eBay vendor who was located in Colorado at the time. I wish I could remember his name!!




The Fongs that are on my 58 Corvette were brand new at that time. These tires have not been produced or available since then from what I've found.  There was some kind of change in the company and it is now connected to Duro. Years back I read that Duro bought out Fong and thought the name was history. Anyway, they are now related and those tires are now being "repopped" again. They aren't cheap but cheaper than the repop westwinds.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Feb 23, 2020)

It, although they fit S-7 rims are noticeably fatter than the comparable Westwind repops. They fill the fenders out very nicely.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 23, 2020)

Schwinndemonium said:


> It, although they fit S-7 rims are noticeably fatter than the comparable Westwind repops. They fill the fenders out very nicely.




I thought they looked beefier too. I'm getting a pair of these for my Corvette 5 speed rider. Lost most all of my pics when I got hacked but still have this one of the 58 with the Fong brick tread.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 23, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> I could use a set of these for my 64 Typhoon, let me know what you think of them!




I noticed this seller has these in blackwall also. I also did a search to find other vendors selling these but no luck, yet.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 28, 2020)

As of today I've found these tires being sold by three different eBay sellers. Two in Cali and one in Indiana.

Got one mounted on a rim and I have to say these are some *badass* S-7 Brick tread tires! They look like 2.25 Typhoons on a skinny rim. They look great and they're not as squared off or blocky as the CS Goodyear treads. These will now be my replacements.

Compared here to a 26 x 1 3/4 Schwinn sold and labeled replacement that's the same as the Kenda 26 x 1 3/4. The overall dia. is 26 3/8" and they blow out past the side of the rim almost 3/8"


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 28, 2020)

Gary, I've used the Duros for S-7's and they look and ride well. They do seem to be a little wider than the Westwinds but fill up the fenders nicely. The reason for the price increase on the Westwind repops is the fact that they are left over stock from Schwinn's "Classic" parts line of the late 90's and the supply is dwindling. If you want the Westwinds better get them now as they are going to be gone eventually. I think Bicyclebones is the last vendor with a decent stash of these left.


----------



## mrg (Mar 28, 2020)

No, he is talking about the brand NEW brick tread 2.0's for S7's, not fong, Duro or Kenda, a local distributor just had the mold made and just got the 1st shipment in a couple of weeks ago, I had been bugging him for a couple of years because the other 2.0 for S7's he was selling didn't have a Schwinn looking tread even though they are for Schwinn S7 only. these are true 2.0's if not a little bigger and really give some beef to your middleweight. I just posted black wall & WW here for sale but no shipping for now.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 28, 2020)

I have another make 26 X 2 X 1-3/4,the 2" spec makes them noticeably wider than a standard Westwind or other knock off


----------



## mrg (Mar 28, 2020)

Ya Kenda and maybe Duro has made the 2.0's but not in the Schwinn style brick tread that I know of.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 29, 2020)

These new brick treads are considerably bigger than the other Kenda's that are 26 x 2 x 1 3/4". Those are the ones I'm replacing and those are almost identical in size to the Westwind repops.

The only other S-7 tire is the CS and these new bricks look better and are most likely larger without being squared off with the thick truck tread. I'll have to get one out and compare the two.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 29, 2020)

I bought a set at the Turlock swap.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 29, 2020)

island schwinn said:


> I bought a set at the Turlock swap.




The new F&R brick tires? What are your thoughts?


----------



## mrg (Mar 29, 2020)

I love them


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 29, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> The new F&S brick tires? What are your thoughts?



Haven't installed them yet,but look real nice and beefy. Price was good too at 34 bucks a pair.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 29, 2020)

I found this and Duro and  Fong are related. F&R is on these tires, so Fong and ?

Duro Tire

DURO's high quality bicycle tires are produced in Hwa Fong Rubber's factories in Taiwan, China, and Thailand. This video shows the production process in our Taiwan headquarters from fabric to ridable product.

1992
Established advanced Laboratory of High Molecular Chemistry. Established Hwa Fong (Hong Kong) Ltd. Established Hwa Fong Rubber (U.S.A.) Inc.
Obtained the “Award of Gold Trade” in promoting DURO Brand by the Taiwan Ministry of Economic Affairs.

DURO DURO is derived from the English word, “durable”, meaning strong, wear resistant, not easily broken, which reflects Hwa Fong’s highest corporate principle: Quality first. The four letters – D, U, R and O – represent the four pillars upholding this principle of highest quality: Dependable, Utility, Rapid, Outstanding.



			https://www.duro.com.tw/en/company.php?id=3


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 29, 2020)

HMM,I'll have to take a look @ mine. They are not the brick pattern and much wider than a Westwind. Those brick pattern 2"ers are cool,They look just like a balloon Typhoon Cord


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 29, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> As of today I've found these tires being sold by three different eBay sellers. Two in Cali and one in Indiana.
> 
> Got one mounted on a rim and I have to say these are some *badass* S-7 Brick tread tires! They look like 2.25 Typhoons on a skinny rim. They look great and they're not as squared off or blocky as the CS Goodyear treads. These will now be my replacements.
> 
> ...



Those look great, I’ll be looking into those for future replacements for sure!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 29, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> Gary, I've used the Duros for S-7's and they look and ride well. They do seem to be a little wider than the Westwinds but fill up the fenders nicely. The reason for the price increase on the Westwind repops is the fact that they are left over stock from Schwinn's "Classic" parts line of the late 90's and the supply is dwindling. If you want the Westwinds better get them now as they are going to be gone eventually. I think Bicyclebones is the last vendor with a decent stash of these left.




Thanks for mentioning that the supply of Westwinds might be coming to an end @Tim the Skid . I have a pair I got from Dan a couple years ago so I read the fine print on the attached label. Now I'm wondering how old my new tires are! When did Maple Island Sales close up shop, 2007? These tires may have been made many moons ago, or maybe the dang tags are old left overs. So the new price may reflect a whole new batch of Westwinds and not the left over stock from Maple Island? 

Note the tire size difference.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 29, 2020)

Got the new phat brick treads installed on my rider replacing the 10+ year old Kendas. Best S-7 tire on the market.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 30, 2020)

Now I really want some!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 30, 2020)

These tires look awesome. I’m not a whitewall fan. Mostly because they are never straight and true. but these Look to he pretty straight. I want to find a black wall set for my Tiger, my one middleweight that I actually still run S-7’s on.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your input on these tires.

56 year old Westwinds give up the ghost...





Looks like a set of these tires are in my future.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 26, 2020)

friendofthedevil said:


> Thanks everyone for your input on these tires.
> 
> 56 year old Westwinds give up the ghost...
> 
> ...




Try em out, I think you'll like them. Just ordered my third set while checking out the third Cali eBay seller. The one up in Indiana has his tires super inflated to 93.84 pound$ with no tubes. That includes shipping but no taxes.


----------



## mrg (Apr 28, 2020)

Brick tread 2.0's | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

I got a few more pairs of the New Brick tread 2.0 tires for S7 wheels, they look great and give the middleweight a little more meat. black wall $50 a pair, WW $55. a pair plus shipping, Will ship orders of 3 pairs ( been around $20-35 for shipping 3 pairs, no folded or twisted in box ) or local...




					thecabe.com


----------



## GTs58 (May 1, 2020)

My third set of F&R Bricks showed up today. They were the first to be shipped without being rolled/twisted and in a box. I'm thinking this might be the best way for shipping tires with a wire bead, just wrap them up in plastic wrap. @mrg


----------



## friendofthedevil (May 15, 2020)

Got these F&Rs from a Socal ebay seller

old and new...









Seller included new tubes but I just went with these...





Nice fat tires with a good looking tread.  Now I won't be afraid to take the Typhoon out of the neighborhood.


----------



## Tom Hand (May 15, 2020)

Hey what happened to Maple Island Sales, by the way?  I see their name on the label in that one image.


----------



## rollfaster (May 15, 2020)

friendofthedevil said:


> Got these F&Rs from a Socal ebay seller
> 
> old and new...
> 
> ...



 Im putting a set of whitewalls on a 61 Panther III tomorrow, wish I could afford some for my Corvette!


----------



## mrg (May 15, 2020)

mrg said:


> Brick tread 2.0's | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
> 
> 
> I got a few more pairs of the New Brick tread 2.0 tires for S7 wheels, they look great and give the middleweight a little more meat. black wall $50 a pair, WW $55. a pair plus shipping, Will ship orders of 3 pairs ( been around $20-35 for shipping 3 pairs, no folded or twisted in box ) or local...
> ...



just shipped a couple of boxes of 3 pairs each for $20 to the next state & $35 back east for shipping! and as said really gives alittle beef to your S7's!


----------



## mrg (May 15, 2020)

double post:eek:


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 14, 2020)

Excellent tires!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 16, 2020)

So I got a great deal on a pair of new CST 26x2x1 3/4 whitewalls yesterday. My cousin had them, $25.00 and he brought them to me. Big improvement on the 58 Corvette.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 23, 2020)

I just checked out all the prices on these new S-7 brick treads and I'm somewhat disappointed, but not surprised. Everyone has raised their price, again. I wonder how far they are going to go capitalizing on the situation. They sure can't cost anymore to make than the Duro 26 x 2.125  brick treads that sell for 30 something bucks a pair.


----------



## mrg (Jun 23, 2020)

My price hasn't changed sense day one, $35 black walls, $40 ww a pair + shipping ( minimum 3 pairs for shipping because it's easier & cheaper to ship 3 ) or local pickup! ck post #32!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 24, 2020)

Hey guys who have these new ones which look fantastic, how uniform is the whitewall?   That is a downside to the Kenda's which are usually not very uniform at all.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 24, 2020)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Hey guys who have these new ones which look fantastic, how uniform is the whitewall?   That is a downside to the Kenda's which are usually not very uniform at all.




Bob, I have three pair of these and there is only one of the 6 tires that is just a little bit off with the white. Actually no worse than my new old stock pair of Westwinds. But..............Taiwan manufacturers are very consistent at being inconsistent.    At the new higher prices on these, I'd definitely inform the seller that I will not accept any tires with that type of flaw and hopefully they will make sure they are good before shipping them out. Maybe @mrg can give his findings after all these that he's gone thru.


----------



## mrg (Jun 24, 2020)

Never paid much attention to th WW's because I have only used BW's but just packed up 3 pairs of WW and the look pretty uniform, not perfect but as @GTs58 said I don't think OG Westwinds or other brands are any better.


----------



## mrg (Aug 25, 2020)

Ok as said I never really inspected the WW before I shipped them out but after 50 + tires ( no complaints yet ) I had one tire that I just noticed a little black loop on the edge of the WW ( almost looked like black pen ) that I think was a piece of black rubber molded into WW ( I forgot to take a pic ), so far I've only used the BW and still love the way they ride!


----------



## cbustapeck (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm seeing a lot of people saying that the brick treads ride well and perform well, but I'm not quite clear what that means. 

Specifically, I am looking for tires that will perform well on city streets / bike paths where there may be some debris as well as possible rainy conditions. I am wondering whether the brick treads will provide the best grip under these situations, or whether some of the offerings from Sunlite, which seem to have a more aggressive tread, will grip better and make it less likely for me to crash. 

I appreciate any insights that you may have. 

Here are a few examples that my eyes have passed over:


----------



## Mymando (Aug 26, 2020)

island schwinn said:


> Haven't installed them yet,but look real nice and beefy. Price was good too at 34 bucks a pair.



Where did you find them for 34.00 a pair?


----------



## mrg (Aug 26, 2020)

I sell the S7 2.0’s bricks black wall for $35 & WW $40 a pair local pickup, shipping extra available for 3 pairs or more, as far a tread performance I have not ridden them in the rain but no ride city streets, river & beach trails with dirt & sand and have no complaints, I also want the tires to look correct and sense S7 is only a Schwinn thing the diamond or Kenda treads don’t fit the bill, so I stopped buying, selling or using the others as the bricks are everything I want.


----------



## cbustapeck (Aug 26, 2020)

mrg said:


> I sell the S7 2.0’s bricks black wall for $35 & WW $40 a pair local pickup, shipping extra available for 3 pairs or more, as far a tread performance I have not ridden them in the rain but no ride city streets, river & beach trails with dirt & sand and have no complaints, I also want the tires to look correct and sense S7 is only a Schwinn thing the diamond or Kenda treads don’t fit the bill, so I stopped buying, selling or using the others as the bricks are everything I want.



That's a great price, and I really appreciate what you are doing, and if I needed three sets of tires, I would definitely go to you.

As it is, I just have a single bike with S7 tires, one that I hope to sell by Christmas. It has solidly good Westwinds installed by the original owner, which I want to protect for the lucky CABEer who becomes the new custodian of this glorious ride. I want to both protect those tires - I'm kind of afraid that they may blow out on me - and have the best traction possible to keep from laying down the bike. 

In short, specific needs that are not necessarily standard.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 30, 2020)

cbustapeck said:


> I'm seeing a lot of people saying that the brick treads ride well and perform well, but I'm not quite clear what that means.
> 
> Specifically, I am looking for tires that will perform well on city streets / bike paths where there may be some debris as well as possible rainy conditions. I am wondering whether the brick treads will provide the best grip under these situations, or whether some of the offerings from Sunlite, which seem to have a more aggressive tread, will grip better and make it less likely for me to crash.
> 
> ...





Schwinn installed brick tread tires on a few million of their bikes from the 50's to the 90's and I've never heard of anyone suing over tire traction issues. Having a big aggressive tread isn't always going to keep you from going down, and if you make a sharp turn on a sand dusted asphalt street or a wet street you're at risk. I can say that from personal experience. As a kid I rode a 64 Varsity, 1-1/4" tires, in places you wouldn't image and never had an issue and there is basically no tread at all, very similar to a cheater slick and SKINNY. I rode that bike in rain storms, down dirt and gravel canal roads, thru the desert paths in Apache Junction, BMX'd in the old Hohokam canals and ditches and never went down. Came close a few times but never biffed it. When I made a right turn after going thru a very small spot of water in a gutter on my Taco mini bike, with knobby tires, I went down like a lead turd and slid across the asphalt with the mini bike on top of me. Like an idiot, I was at full throttle and didn't think that little bit of water on 150 degree asphalt would be a problem. A few years later in life I made a right hand turn, at night, on a sand dusted asphalt street with my Honda Hog and I went down real quick and hard. I'm probably your age and have no reservations using these brick tread tires on my rider. My biggest fear is stepping on that dropped bar of soap in the shower and then falling cracking my head open on the toilet.  
That Jaguar was factory issued with Westwind whitewall brick treads and a WW set of these tires would make a new buyer/owner happy.


----------



## Mymando (Sep 30, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Schwinn installed brick tread tires on a few million of their bikes from the 50's to the 90's and I've never heard of anyone suing over tire traction issues. Having a big aggressive tread isn't always going to keep you from going down, and if you make a sharp turn on a sand dusted asphalt street or a wet street you're at risk. I can say that from personal experience. As a kid I rode a 64 Varsity, 1-1/4" tires, in places you wouldn't image and never had an issue and there is basically no tread at all, very similar to a cheater slick and SKINNY. I rode that bike in rain storms, down dirt and gravel canal roads, thru the desert paths in Apache Junction, BMX'd in the old Hohokam canals and ditches and never went down. Came close a few times but never biffed it. When I made a right turn after going thru a very small spot of water in a gutter on my Taco mini bike, with knobby tires, I went down like a lead turd and slid across the asphalt with the mini bike on top of me. Like an idiot, I was at full throttle and didn't think that little bit of water on 150 degree asphalt would be a problem. A few years later in life I made a right hand turn, at night, on a sand dusted asphalt street with my Honda Hog and I went down real quick and hard. I'm probably your age and have no reservations using these brick tread tires on my rider. My biggest fear is stepping on that dropped bar of soap in the shower and then falling cracking my head open on the toilet.
> That Jaguar was factory issued with Westwind whitewall brick treads and a WW set of these tires would make a new buyer/owner happy.



I grew up I Phx and I agree with you about those conditions. From your conversation I remember all the crapy roads and the temperature of the streets most of the year especially the summer! It was dicey!


----------



## bloo (Sep 30, 2020)

On an s7 rim, you have about 3 choices and that's it. If you are going to split hairs about tread performance, you really need to get rid of the s7 rims. With 559mm rims the choices are infinite in tread, casing type, pressure capacity, and width.

IMHO these new "small brick" 2.0 tires are the best thing to happen to s7 bikes in the last 50 years. I have a set and I still can't quite believe how good they are. They look and feel like quality and are really round and straight. They were a pain in the ass to mount, but that's just part of the game with Schwinn's proprietary "straight sided" rim design. I'll admit I've not rode them in the wet. I'm not going to either because the bike is fenderless.

Just get some.


----------



## cbustapeck (Sep 30, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Schwinn installed brick tread tires on a few million of their bikes from the 50's to the 90's and I've never heard of anyone suing over tire traction issues. Having a big aggressive tread isn't always going to keep you from going down, and if you make a sharp turn on a sand dusted asphalt street or a wet street you're at risk. I can say that from personal experience. As a kid I rode a 64 Varsity, 1-1/4" tires, in places you wouldn't image and never had an issue and there is basically no tread at all, very similar to a cheater slick and SKINNY. I rode that bike in rain storms, down dirt and gravel canal roads, thru the desert paths in Apache Junction, BMX'd in the old Hohokam canals and ditches and never went down. Came close a few times but never biffed it. When I made a right turn after going thru a very small spot of water in a gutter on my Taco mini bike, with knobby tires, I went down like a lead turd and slid across the asphalt with the mini bike on top of me. Like an idiot, I was at full throttle and didn't think that little bit of water on 150 degree asphalt would be a problem. A few years later in life I made a right hand turn, at night, on a sand dusted asphalt street with my Honda Hog and I went down real quick and hard. I'm probably your age and have no reservations using these brick tread tires on my rider. My biggest fear is stepping on that dropped bar of soap in the shower and then falling cracking my head open on the toilet.
> That Jaguar was factory issued with Westwind whitewall brick treads and a WW set of these tires would make a new buyer/owner happy.



Oh, the bar of soap is definitely a risk, but that wouldn't affect the gorgeous paint on this bicycle. 

Your insights are appreciated. I just know that I have laid my (boring modern road) bike down once while commuting to work (total bicycle commute times - fewer than 20) and I want to avoid that at all costs with this one.  Thanks!


----------



## mrg (Oct 2, 2020)

@bloo  said IMHO these new "small brick" 2.0 tires are the best thing to happen to s7 bikes in the last 50 years. I have a set and I still can't quite believe how good they are. They look and feel like quality and are really round and straight. They were a pain in the ass to mount, but that's just part of the game with Schwinn's proprietary "straight sided" rim design. I'll admit I've not rode them in the wet. I'm not going to either because the bike is fenderless.

Just get some.
[/QUOTE]
I agree with most of this but have not had any problem mounting them, most of the manufacturers made S7 tires ( with alot of different names ) back in the day and they all fit a little different, I took off a couple vintage today, the Western Flyers ( not sure who made their tires but you can usually figure out by the markings ) were a very tight fit but the Uniroyal's were not as tight, as for quality these 2.0's are made in the same factory as Cheng shin that are better quality than most other Asian tires. so far in about 60-70 tires I have only had one with a very little piece of black rubber in the WW so that pretty good. most tire brands don't make their own tires, Schwinn tires were made by Goodyear, Carlisle & US Royal/Uniroyal.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm totally amazed. Two buyers were bamboozled by Craig and paid $125 for a pair of Kenda tires. They could have had a pair of real Schwinn Westwinds for that! Just disgusting.  









						Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## mrg (Oct 3, 2020)

Or 2-3 sets of the new 2.0 bricks, my highest price sold for so far has been $155 for 3 sets WW shipped to NY! and the Kenda's are not even at the same level tire wise!


----------

